# Grocery store etiquette



## debodun (Mar 3, 2015)

I was waiting in line at the customer service counter at the local grocery store to return a recalled product. The woman in front of me was taking a long tome to do whatever she had to do. I feared I was going to be late for "work" (delivering meals to shut-ins). As soon as the woman in front of me finished with her business, I started to step up to the window, another woman appeared seemingly out of nowhere and pushed a shopping cart right in front of me cutting into the line. I put my hand on the cart and shoved it away and said "I was in line ahead of you." Ordinarily I wouldn't have done this to an older person, but something just bugged me about it. Did I do the right thing?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2015)

debodun said:


> I was waiting in line at the customer service counter at the local grocery store to return a recalled product. The woman in front of me was taking a long tome to do whatever she had to do. I feared I was going to be late for "work" (delivering meals to shut-ins). As soon as the woman in front of me finished with her business, I started to step up to the window, another woman appeared seemingly out of nowhere and pushed a shopping cart right in front of me cutting into the line. I put my hand on the cart and shoved it away and said "I was in line ahead of you." Ordinarily I wouldn't have done this to an older person, but something just bugged me about it. Did I do the right thing?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 3, 2015)

I had one altercation like that..   The supermarket was VERY busy and the lines were long.  A husband and wife "tag team"  was at work.  Hubby was in line in front of me..  and wifey was in the line to my left with a shopping cart full to overflowing.   Their game was to see which line was moving fastest and then they would pick that line..  Unfortunately my line was moving so hubby signaled to wifey to COME ON OVER.... In front of me... with the overflowing cart.   SO we had words...  but I ended up going to the line wife just left rather than have it come to fisticuffs.    SOOOO.... long story short.  The customer in front of this couple had some price checks... and had a problem with their credit card purchase.   Hubby and wifey were STILL in line when I left the store with my groceries...  I waved to them and gave them a "thumbs up" as I breezed out to the parking lot!!     Karma...  I've always believed in it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, you did the right thing!

Some people think queues are for other people, not for them.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I had one altercation like that..   The supermarket was VERY busy and the lines were long.  A husband and wife "tag team"  was at work.  Hubby was in line in front of me..  and wifey was in the line to my left with a shopping cart full to overflowing.   Their game was to see which line was moving fastest and then they would pick that line..  Unfortunately my line was moving so hubby signaled to wifey to COME ON OVER.... In front of me... with the overflowing cart.   SO we had words...  but I ended up going to the line wife just left rather than have it come to fisticuffs.    SOOOO.... long story short.  The customer in front of this couple had some price checks... and had a problem with their credit card purchase.   Hubby and wifey were STILL in line when I left the store with my groceries...  I waved to them and gave them a "thumbs up" as I breezed out to the parking lot!!     Karma...  I've always believed in it.


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2015)

Those moments of triumph are few and far between.  You must have been thrilled QS.  Good for you.  And deodun I think you did the right thing too.  Maybe that will be the last time that particular person is so impolite.

Another thing that is very annoying to me in supermarkets is people who block the aisle when they stop and chat with someone else or when they stop their cart right in the middle of a busy aisle and you can't get around them.  That's irritating too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

Debby said:


> Those moments of triumph are few and far between.  You must have been thrilled QS.  Good for you.
> 
> Another thing that is very annoying to me in supermarkets is people who block the aisle when they stop and chat with someone else or when they stop their cart right in the middle of a busy aisle and you can't get around them.  That's irritating too.



Lots of that where I live!  Scots love to chat. Fortunately, when our store was remodeled they made most of the aisles wider.  But still sometimes you can't get past and most people will just stand there until they move.  If you say excuse me or pardon me you are looked at like you'd just said 'move your asses'.  The proper thing to say is 'can I get past'.


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2015)

More impolite behavior that bugs me in stores are the husband an wife teams where one (usually the female) gets in line and keeps sending the other out into the store to get things, holding up the check-out line. Another are people that get in the express line (10 items or less) with a shopping cart filled to overflowing.


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 3, 2015)

debodun said:


> More impolite behavior that bugs me in stores are the husband an wife teams where one (usually the female) gets in line and keeps sending the other out into the store to get things, holding up the check-out line. Another are people that get in the express line (10 items or less) with a shopping cart filled to overflowing.



What bugs me worse is a grocery store that has 12 check out aisle with only 3 open and 1 is an express line. And the other two are backed upped several people deep. In those situations I do cheat and go through the express line even if I'm slightly over the limit. I never have understood why grocery stores build stores with so many check out lines and never use them all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 3, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Lots of that where I live!  Scots love to chat. Fortunately, when our store was remodeled they made most of the aisles wider.  But still sometimes you can't get past and most people will just stand there until they move.  If you say excuse me or pardon me you are looked at like you'd just said 'move your asses'.  The proper thing to say is 'can I get past'.



I just squeeze over as far as I can and then BARGE right through... lol!!   When my cart sends theirs flying, I feign surprise that I've hit them  and apologize sarcastically..  WITH an innocent look on my face..  "Oh I'm SOOOO sorry.. I thought I could get by!"   It gives me worlds of satisfaction.


----------



## jujube (Mar 3, 2015)

I inevitably get behind the woman with 137 coupons, half of which are expired or not for the product she's purchasing.   Or in the 10-items-or-less line behind the woman with three Diet Cokes, a bag of Cheetos, five frozen dinners, a roll of toilet paper,  a copy of the National Enquirer and 48 cans of cat food.  In her mind, that's 10 items.  Oh, and she wants cigarettes, too.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 3, 2015)

Some of the people shopping in my neighborhood are quite elderly and can block the aisles and be quite slow. I have to be careful not to run into them by accident, because they can be quite frail and fall easily.  Since they often pay with cash it can sometimes take ages for them to count out their change and it means waiting. I usually shop at quiet times and avoid rush hour and our checkout aisles are arranged to make it hard for people to cut in, so its rare to have run-ins.  But if someone would cut in, I agree, I would probably say something.


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2015)

As a cashier in a supermarket for 17 1/2 years what annoyed me was the customers that complained to me about various items out of stock, I would tell them it was nothing to do with me and direct them to the customer service desk to complain but no! as long as they'd had a go at me, they thought that was all they had to do.

As far as the 10 items aisle is concerned, when I worked that till, if I was just sat there waiting for customers then I would call someone over with a trolley, rather do that than sit doing nothing.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 3, 2015)

debodun said:


> I was waiting in line at the customer service counter at the local grocery store to return a recalled product. The woman in front of me was taking a long tome to do whatever she had to do. I feared I was going to be late for "work" (delivering meals to shut-ins). As soon as the woman in front of me finished with her business, I started to step up to the window, another woman appeared seemingly out of nowhere and pushed a shopping cart right in front of me cutting into the line. I put my hand on the cart and shoved it away and said "I was in line ahead of you." Ordinarily I wouldn't have done this to an older person, but something just bugged me about it. Did I do the right thing?



good for you, yes!


----------



## Mike (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes you did the right thing.

There was an incident in a Supermarket just before
Christmas 2013 when a woman in a hurry rammed a
man with her trolley because he was too slow getting
out of her way.

The Police charged her with G.B.H. at the time.

In March 2014, the man died, so the charge would have
been upgraded to manslaughter.

I have heard no more of this, so the trial must not have
happened yet.

Full Story Here

Mike.


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2015)

Crikey Mike, that is the first time I have heard that story, that poor man............................thankgoodness I never witnessed any customers getting that aggressive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 3, 2015)

debodun said:


> I was waiting in line at the customer service counter at the local grocery store to return a recalled product. The woman in front of me was taking a long tome to do whatever she had to do. I feared I was going to be late for "work" (delivering meals to shut-ins). As soon as the woman in front of me finished with her business, I started to step up to the window, another woman appeared seemingly out of nowhere and pushed a shopping cart right in front of me cutting into the line. I put my hand on the cart and shoved it away and said "I was in line ahead of you." Ordinarily I wouldn't have done this to an older person, but something just bugged me about it. Did I do the right thing?



I would've spoken up too, maybe not have shoved the cart.  There are sometimes I've noticed at Walmart's customer service that if you want to exchange something for a different size, etc. they'll tell you to come back with the item in front of the line and see them again.  They told me to do this once, and I felt funny going up to the counter.  She took care of who she was talking to, and ok'd my switch.  Since your woman had a cart already, I doubt that was the situation.


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Some of the people shopping in my neighborhood are quite elderly and can block the aisles and be quite slow. I have to be careful not to run into them by accident, because they can be quite frail and fall easily.  Since they often pay with cash it can sometimes take ages for them to count out their change and it means waiting. I usually shop at quiet times and avoid rush hour and our checkout aisles are arranged to make it hard for people to cut in, so its rare to have run-ins.  But if someone would cut in, I agree, I would probably say something.




I don't have a problem with the really old....I just remind myself that one day, that will be me.  But if someone is able bodied, they can stay on the correct side of the aisle (pretend they are driving their car----would they be weaving all over the road or driving down the 'wrong' side?) and don't block anyone else's progress.  It makes it a better experience for everyone in my opinion.


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2015)

Mike said:


> Yes you did the right thing.
> 
> There was an incident in a Supermarket just before
> Christmas 2013 when a woman in a hurry rammed a
> ...




Oh my goodness Mike.  Just read the article and I can't believe how bad those mentioned shoppers were!  I've never seen anything like that and I sure hope I never do.  Dreadful behaviour.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 3, 2015)

debodun said:


> I was waiting in line at the customer service counter at the local grocery store to return a recalled product. The woman in front of me was taking a long tome to do whatever she had to do. I feared I was going to be late for "work" (delivering meals to shut-ins). As soon as the woman in front of me finished with her business, I started to step up to the window, another woman appeared seemingly out of nowhere and pushed a shopping cart right in front of me cutting into the line. I put my hand on the cart and shoved it away and said "I was in line ahead of you." Ordinarily I wouldn't have done this to an older person, but something just bugged me about it. Did I do the right thing?



You probably did the right thing but did the woman who cut in seem like she did it out of malice?  Or could she have just been spaced out and not paying attention?  What was her reaction to what you did?


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2015)

Glinda said:


> You probably did the right thing but did the woman who cut in seem like she did it out of malice?  Or could she have just been spaced out and not paying attention?  What was her reaction to what you did?



My impression is that she was so self absorbed that she was totally clueless that I was even there until I stopped her cart with my hand. He expression didn't change and she said nothing. After my business in the store, I went to the bank which is close to the store. When I came out of the bank, I saw this woman just coming out of the store, so whatever she had to do took more than a few minutes. Maybe she gets away with this type of behavior elsewhere because people feel sorry for her being an old woman, but that doesn't wash with me - everyone must wait their chronological turn.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## avrp (Mar 3, 2015)

I agree you needed to stand your ground....I wouldv'e spoken up as well. However, for me, the cart pushing wouldn't be necessary. I try to "kill with kindness" lol


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't agree with knocking people on their keesters, but they do need to be mindful that they should be waiting their turn.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 3, 2015)

We have Safeway deliver our groceries.  Order delivery any 1 hour time frame any day including same day.  Usually the delivery calls for $150 and free delivery if you buy 5 items on their special list.  We get fresh food, you can even leave instructions on individual items (bananas not quite ripe, might be one), the truck has a freezer, a huge refer and a unchilled compartment, the driver delivers right to the kitchen.  No hassles, no tips (prohibited), no rude people....We love it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 3, 2015)

Personally.. I still enjoy grocery shopping..  Particularly Costco..


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe shopping carts should be equipped with little horns, beep-beep, or little bells like we used to have on our bicycles, jing-jing? Or a recorded message saying: "Excuse me, when the hell do you think you'll be getting out of the way?" 

I think I'll invent something along those lines, market on TV info-mercials and sell 2 for one, just pay extra shipping and handling. Hee hee.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 3, 2015)

good grief.... I can't seem to post on the right thread today


----------



## Glinda (Mar 3, 2015)

debodun said:


> My impression is that she was so self absorbed that she was totally clueless that I was even there until I stopped her cart with my hand. He expression didn't change and she said nothing. After my business in the store, I went to the bank which is close to the store. When I came out of the bank, I saw this woman just coming out of the store, so whatever she had to do took more than a few minutes. Maybe she gets away with this type of behavior elsewhere because people feel sorry for her being an old woman, but that doesn't wash with me - everyone must wait their chronological turn.



Then yes, you did the right thing.  And if it was totally a matter of her spacing out, she should have and would have immediately apologized to you.  It sounds more like deliberate inconsiderate behavior to me.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2015)

Bee said:


> Crikey Mike, that is the first time I have heard that story, that poor man............................thankgoodness I never witnessed any customers getting that aggressive.




I remember reading this story at the time (2013)...apparently this woman was very aggressive according to eye witnesses.....her trial is set for April 7th this year...

In this link the woman with her back to the door is the attacker..


http://www.thetelegraphandargus.co....date_set_for_alleged_M_S_trolley_rage_killer/


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> We have Safeway deliver our groceries.  Order delivery any 1 hour time frame any day including same day.  Usually the delivery calls for $150 and free delivery if you buy 5 items on their special list.  We get fresh food, you can even leave instructions on individual items (bananas not quite ripe, might be one), the truck has a freezer, a huge refer and a unchilled compartment, the driver delivers right to the kitchen.  No hassles, no tips (prohibited), no rude people....We love it.



There is supermarket delivery in much of the UK, but not where I live.  And I prefer to do my own shopping.


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for that Holly, I know supermarket shopping isn't the best of things to do but to get that aggressive defies explanation.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2015)

Absolutely Bee...and although it shouldn't happen anywhere at all..to happen in M&S just seems so much more unexpected..


I can have my groceries delivered any time I like from a whole bunch of different supermarkets ...but  much as I hate grocery shopping, I prefer to see and feel what I'm buying for  myself...


----------



## Bee (Mar 3, 2015)

I agree about M&S, that is the last place you would expect something like that.

I have had several home deliveries and have always been satisfied but now I shop mostly at Lidls and save  money.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 3, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> There is supermarket delivery in much of the UK, but not where I live.  And I prefer to do my own shopping.



My wife just can't do it anymore, sight and balance problems.  She hasn't been able to drive in a year, so I chauffeur but I don't do well in grocery stores so this works great for us.  We have never been disappointed with Safeway delivery.


----------



## crochet lady (Mar 3, 2015)

Just had to say this. I had recently just walked into local grocery store; had wheeled out a cart; was standing there wiping off the handle before going into the store to shop; a man came up to me and put his hand on the handle of this cart and said "do you mind if I take this?"  Can you believe this?!!! I told him "No. You can get another one (I was pointing to the other hundred or so carts). I am using this one." He walked away and got one. Can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My wife just can't do it anymore, sight and balance problems.  She hasn't been able to drive in a year, so I chauffeur but I don't do well in grocery stores so this works great for us.  We have never been disappointed with Safeway delivery.



That's good that it works for you.  My husband forgets half the stuff if he goes shopping, so it's my job. During the short time I lived in London I ordered groceries online and wasn't pleased with the condition of a lot of fruit and veg.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 3, 2015)

crochet lady said:


> Just had to say this. I had recently just walked into local grocery store; had wheeled out a cart; was standing there wiping off the handle before going into the store to shop; a man came up to me and put his hand on the handle of this cart and said "do you mind if I take this?"  Can you believe this?!!! I told him "No. You can get another one (I was pointing to the other hundred or so carts). I am using this one." He walked away and got one. Can anyone explain this to me?



I can explain it.  He's a lazy idiot.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2015)

crochet lady said:


> Just had to say this. I had recently just walked into local grocery store; had wheeled out a cart; was standing there wiping off the handle before going into the store to shop; a man came up to me and put his hand on the handle of this cart and said "do you mind if I take this?"  Can you believe this?!!! I told him "No. You can get another one (I was pointing to the other hundred or so carts). I am using this one." He walked away and got one. Can anyone explain this to me?



Perhaps he thought you were returning it ..rather than taking it


----------



## Glinda (Mar 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Perhaps he thought you were returning it ..rather than taking it



Usually people wipe off the handle when they first take the cart, not when they return it.  I agree with Ameriscot.  He's a lazy idiot.


----------



## Susie (Mar 3, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Maybe shopping carts should be equipped with little horns, beep-beep, or little bells like we used to have on our bicycles, jing-jing? Or a recorded message saying: "Excuse me, when the hell do you think you'll be getting out of the way?"
> 
> I think I'll invent something along those lines, market on TV info-mercials and sell 2 for one, just pay extra shipping and handling. Hee hee.


What a terrific idea, RadishRose!
Why not avoid all the drama and shop early in the morning when car park and store aisles are still empty? Works for me!
:goodone:


----------



## Linda (Mar 3, 2015)

A good thing to do when people decide to "hold conventions" in the middle of the aisle is wait about 4 seconds and then loudly proclaim "Beep Beep, I'm a Jeep" and they always look at you surprised and get out of the way.   I NEVER do that to the elderly though.  Where I shop down in the valley whole families complete with aunts and cousins all go to the store together and then run across their friends and decide to stop and visit for awhile.  I love how some ethnic groups are so family oriented and friendly BUT I don't appreciate it at the grocery store.


----------



## Mike (Mar 4, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I remember reading this story at the time (2013)...apparently this woman was very aggressive according to eye witnesses.....her trial is set for April 7th this year...
> 
> In this link the woman with her back to the door is the attacker..
> 
> ...




Thank you for the information Hollydolly, I have often wondered what happened,
after the man died.

Mike.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Usually people wipe off the handle when they first take the cart, not when they return it.  I agree with Ameriscot.  He's a lazy idiot.



That's definitely an American thing.  My sister's supermarkets have hand gel dispensers, and antibact wipes all over the store.  We don't have those here and I've never seen anyone wipe of the handle.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> That's definitely an American thing.  My sister's supermarkets have hand gel dispensers, and antibact wipes all over the store.  We don't have those here and I've never seen anyone wipe of the handle.



Yes, this is a good thing, I use them all the time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 4, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Yes, this is a good thing, I use them all the time.



I would never put anything in my mouth after shopping until I've washed my hands or used the gel.  Just touching the stuff in the stores has got to be as bad as touching the trolley handle.


----------



## John C (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes, indeed, you absolutely did the right thing.  When it comes to waiting in line, the culture of the entire country is "first come, first served".  I am an "older person" and I never push ahead of someone in line, nor does anyone I know.  I have no trouble grocery shopping, but at the pharmacy counter I ofter encounter a person who seemingly is never going to end a conversation with the pharmacist.  I don't have the patience the store employee seems to have, but there is really no option here although the manager usually has the good judgment to send another person to the checkout counter to relieve the stress.  We must endure many inconveniences, but allowing a rude person to jump ahead of us is not one of them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2015)

I use the wipes for my carts whenever available.  I agree with HollyDolly, it's possible he was just spaced out and thought she was done with the cart, might have been an innocent mistake.


----------

